# 209 conversion



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm cramming muzzleloader knowledge so I'm ready to hunt an extra weekend next year here in Illinois. "Stole" a scoped 700ML last week and just ordered a 209 conversion from Cabelas to get the total of my last Christmas order high enough for both rebates...figured I can always return it if you guys talk me out of it.

But anyway, what gives? I've heard both lines of logic here at home, but I'm thinking the new 209's made specifically for Triple 7 might negate the complaints some of the guys here have about the conversion. Some have switched to a primed .25 auto case, and I'm not familiar with it. Actually not familiar with anything that loads from the wrong cotton-pickin end, so any knowledge you can throw my way will be appreciated!

Thanks in advance!

Dan


----------

